# Speedier hits 2000



## romarsan

CONGRATULATIONS SPEEDIER​ 
 Nice Nige ​ 
Es una gran satisfacción para mi abrir este congrats para hacer un homenaje a uno de los foreros más amables, encantadores y activos de WR​ 
Sigue siendo como eres Nige​ 
Es el mejor regalo que nos puedes hacer​ 
A hu(g) ​ 
Ro​


----------



## alacant

A limerick for my friend Nigel on his celebration.

There was a young man from Wales 
who wanted to read Spanish Tales
So he came to Word Ref
And he had a good laugh
and we have had laughter in gales!

Congratulations, my friend, it is always a pleasure to meet you.

Big hugs, Alacant


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felidicades Speedy Gonzalez.*
* Eres muy ameno y alegre, siempre *
* aprendo de tus contribuciones.  *
* Para celebrar traigo unas cositas para la fiesta. *

* Un abrazo*
**​


----------



## alexacohen

Dearest Nigel, you have proved true to your nick!

It is indeed a pleasure to have you here with us, and a privilege!

_"O, Blodwyn was a Welsh girl,
She came from Cardiff city,
And all the boys they loved her well,
Though she only had one titty.
For the Welsh boys there are boys of sense,
An didn't they all agree,
One titty is better than two sometimes
For it leaves you one hand free."_

*Happy postiversaire, Nice Nige!*


----------



## speedier

What can I say? Ro, Ala and Alexa, three of my *bestest* friends in the whole wide world.

Dear Ro, what a lovely gesture. Thank you so much for everything. You have been my inspiration in the forum. Thanks for introducing me to all your friends, what a wonderful bunch of people; thanks for teaching me so much in your daily Spanish lessons; and thanks especially for just being a friend.
And you talk about kind? You are the kindest person I know. Un abraz(o).
PS. Can you send me a PM with all your suggested corrections (just between the two of us so the others won't know) so that I can correct all the Spanish mistakes in my answer to Kibramoa.

Dear Ala, what a clever limerick. I'd always known that Bristoleans had talent and humour, but you have confirmed it in spades. Your humour in the threads is wickedly delicious, yet always acceptable ........... just! <grin>.
And as for the Limerick, it's all true (erm....... except for the "young" bit), and it's always a real pleasure to meet you too my friend.

Y Kibramoa, muchas gracias por tus amables palabras, y los regalos - las uvas, las fresas, el queso, la botella de tequila, y mi propio vaso. Absolutamente maravillosa.
¡Que buena idea - tengamos una fiesta! Hay abundancia de comida y bebida aquí, asi que ¡Comed con apetito, y bebed hasta quedar satisfecho! 
Cuando se haya agotado, estoy seguro habra más.

And the inimitable Alexa, who has such an enviable grasp of both English and Spanish. I can assure you that it is my privilege to be your friend.
And your poem is hilarious, but for the life of me, try as I might, I just can't think what the other hand might want to be doing, can you?

I'd better post this now so that I can be the perfect host and greet anyone else who might want one with a drink and a hug. Up to now, every time I start to do it, someone else comes along with more kind words, presents, limericks and poems.

So "Let's have a party!" Everybody is welcome!


----------



## speedier

Hi bano and a very warm welcome to the forum,
Oops.  bano has been and gone, having got lost and wandered in here by mistake.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*  ¡Muchas Felicidades querido Speedy!  *​ 
No podía llegar con las manos vacías, así que me pareció que este es el regalo que no debe faltar en la fiesta de un ratoncito (aunque Kibra ya te había traído, hay que mantener una cantidad generosa para todos los invitados y el festejado ). Yo me encargo de mantener alejado a este caballero.

Gracias por tu incansable alegría, buen humor y amabilidad Nigel. 

Un abrazote,
Beatriz

Nota: Y como dice tu tocayo Speedy González, ahora "ándale, ándale, arriba, arriba".... y vamos a bailar .


----------



## speedier

Hola querida Beatriz, y me alegro que puedas estar aquí con nosotros, porque la fiesta no sería lo mismo sin ti.

Primero, toma algo para beber. Tenemos una *bodega* bien provista.

Muchisimas gracias por el queso. Es huele bien, y llega justo a tiempo – el queso lo que Kibramoa trajo casise ha acabado porque a todos les gustó mucho.

Espero que puedas hacer “multitarea” o “polivalencia” y mientras bailamos serías tan amable de mantener alejado a ese gato – es más grande que yo.

Gracias por tu presencia en esta fiesta, y por tu amables palabras.
Un abrazo


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Nige: muchísimas felicitaciones por tus primeros 2000 posts. Realmente es un placer compartir este lugar con vos (en español: contigo ).*

*¡Menos mal que no llego tarde a esta maravillosa fiesta!*

*Te traje un regalo y traté de decorar la mesa para vos. **Supongo que a Speedy también le va a gustar.*
*Mira*

*Besos y más besos, abrazos y todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## tesalia

No te preocupes por el gato Speedier; baila tranquilo con Tampi, que ya se encargaron de él. Entretanto, me uno encantada a tu celebración.

*¡¡ FELICIDADES !!*​ 
Abrazos,
Tesalia


----------



## speedier

Queridas amigas Fernita y Tesalia. Muchísimas gracias por venir. Bienvenidas.

Fernita – ¡más queso! Muchas gracias, pero ¿como sabías que es mi comida favorita?

Tesalia – Muchas gracias por encargarte de ese gato. Me siento más seguro ahora.

Sentaos, y dejadme que os ofrecezca algo de beber y comer. Siéntanse como en su casa.

¿Quien más podría desear para mi fiesta que estar con personas tan queridas.

Besos y abrazos, y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fernita

Hey, Nige, veo que en el apuro no miré tus regalos y casi todos te hemos regalado lo mismo. Pero ahora quisiera saber cuál de estas personas eres tú.
*mira*

¿Serás el del sombrero negro en tu último show? Me parece you're not English but Mexican

Kisses and hugs,
Fernita.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Speedier!!!!
Saludos
Silvia


----------



## bano

Heyy Speedier , gracias, are you spanish? I am trying to learn this language and have been facing some problems. Thanks and take care


----------



## Priss

_*Felicidades speedier precioso!!!!! *_
_*Eres la amabilidad andante y además, tus aportes han sido siempre muy significativos.*_

_*Por eso me da mucho gusto felicitarte en tus 2.000 posts!! sigue adelante con tu español que ya lo has mejorado bastante.*_
_*Siendo "speedier" (el ratoncito) tal vez (solo tal vez  ) te guste el *__*cheese cake! *__*Pero tienes que compartirlo conmigo porque no hay postre en el mundo que me guste más! *_


----------



## romarsan

Y si sobra un pedacito... ¿Me dejareis probar?...


----------



## Vampiro

Estimadísimo Nigel.
No me iba a quedar fuera de la fiesta...
Hubiese puesto la música hoy, pero vine sin la guitarra.  En todo caso para acompañar el queso te traje este buen vino chileno.
A hug, and you are the real Mr. Nice.
*Feliz Postidosmil*


----------



## Priss

* Ojalá Romi que nuestro querido Nigel quiera compartirnos la torta... quizas quiere comersela solito *


----------



## speedier

Oh my God! Lots more people here than I was expecting. Wonderful to see you all, but you'll have to excuse me everyone. I have to go and get more supplies - I won't be long. Please make yourselves at home, help yourselves to anything you want. I'll be back soon. That's it, take your coats off, have a drink, get to know each other, talk amongst yourselves for little while, and I'll be back before you know it


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dearest Nice Nige,

It is a true honor to be able to congratulate you on your 2000th post! You are gifted with talent, wit, and amazing ability to pull the right answer out of your hat (or is that your Mexican sombrero?).

Just in case you run out, I brought a bit more of this. And knowing how many people will stop by, you might need a store of this as well.

Also, you might enjoy dancing to this.

And weeks from now, when the party's over, here's something any true mouse would want: THIS!

Many hugs. Many congrats!

TezzaMoon


----------



## speedier

Muchisimas gracias Amig@s.

Fernita querida – Tienes toda la razón. Soy el hombre del sombrero negro. Fijaté que es el único con una lata de cerveza en la mano jejeje. Besos y abrazos – oh, otra bebida?

Silvia - Muchisimas gracias por tus felicidades, encantado de conocerte. Entra! Tenemos comida y bebido en abundancia, y quisiera introducirte a unos personas maravillosas. Y cuando la fiesta es terminada espero encontrarte muchas más veces en el foro.

Bano – thank you very much for your good wishes. Feel free to avail yourself of any of the food and drink. There’s plenty here.

Priss preciosa. Nos hemos encontrado en muchos hilos, y es siempre un placer.
Has descubierto mi secreto. Lo que más me gusta de todo (aparte de estar con mis amig@s) es cheese cake, y este pastel de queso en concreto se ve muy bonito. Toma tú el primer trozo, y luego cuentame sobre tu último libro.

Ro guapa – por supuesto tienes que probarlo, y después - ¿te gustaría bailar?

Estimadísimo Vampiro - Es fantastico que hayas venido. Muchas gracias por el vino especial de Chile, y no te preocupes Eduardo. Mandaré un taxi para traer tu guitarra, es justo lo que la fiesta necesita. Tienes voz es preciosa, y cuando tocas la guitarra es magnifico. Y tu garganta necesitará algo de líquido. Aqui tienes tequila, o mejor, serás el primero en probar este exquisito vino de Chile que traes. Un abrazo.

Dearest Tezza, it’s fantastic that you could make it. Not only for the kind words, and for the cheese, which is especially welcome as it’s not easy for someone my size to *get more supplies*. And not only for all that wonderful wine, what a party we’re going to have! Nor even for the band, and that is some band - you’ve really excelled yourself this time! And not even for that lovely little friend that you thoughtfully brought for me to share my hangover with. 
But also for the fact that I can speak to you in English, without having to make lame excuses about going off for supplies while I work out how to answer all my Spanish speaking friends. 
A huge hug – oh, and I don’t have to tell you to get stuck into the food and drink, but first I’d like you to meet Eduardo? He’s going to sing for us later.

Now where are Janice and Alexa. Ah, there you are, let me top up your drinks dear friends.

¡Muchisimas gracias a tod@s, y relajaos, y disfrutad la fiesta!


----------



## Tezzaluna

speedier said:


> Muchisimas gracias Amig@s.
> 
> Fernita querida – Tienes toda la razón. Soy el hombre del sombrero negro. Fijaté que es el único con una lata de cerveza en la mano jejeje. Besos y abrazos – oh, otra bebida?
> 
> Silvia - Muchisimas gracias por tus felicidades, encantado de conocerte. Entra! Tenemos comida y bebido en abundancia, y quisiera introducirte a unos personas maravillosas. Y cuando la fiesta es terminada espero encontrarte muchas más veces en el foro.
> 
> Bano – thank you very much for your good wishes. Feel free to avail yourself of any of the food and drink. There’s plenty here.
> 
> Priss preciosa. Nos hemos encontrado en muchos hilos, y es siempre un placer.
> Has discubierto mi secreto. Lo que más me gusta de todo (aparte de estar con mis amig@s) es cheese cake, y este pastel de queso en concreto se ve muy bonito. Toma tú el primer trozo, y entonces debes decirme sobre tu libro último.
> 
> Ro guapa – por supuesto tienes que probarlo, y despues - ¿te gustaría bailar?
> 
> Estimadísimo Vampiro - Es fantastico que hayas venido. Muchas gracias por el vino especial de Chile, y no te preocupes Eduardo. Mandaré un taxi para traer tu guitarra, es justo lo que la fiesta necesita. Tienes voz es preciosa, y cuando tocas la guitarra es magnifico. Y tu garganta necesitará algo de líquido. Aqui tienes tequila, o mejor, serás el primero en probar este exquisito vino de Chile que traes. Un abrazo.
> 
> Dearest Tezza, it’s fantastic that you could make it. Not only for the kind words, and for the cheese, which is especially welcome as it’s not easy for someone my size to *get more supplies*. And not only for all that wonderful wine, what a party we’re going to have! Nor even for the band, and that is some band - you’ve really excelled yourself this time! And not even for that lovely little friend that you thoughtfully brought for me to share my hangover with.
> But also for the fact that I can speak to you in English, without having to make lame excuses about going off for supplies while I work out how to answer all my Spanish speaking friends.
> A huge hug – oh, and I don’t have to tell you to get stuck into the food and drink, but first I’d like you to meet Eduardo? He’s going to sing for us later.
> 
> Now where are Janice and Alexa. Ah, there you are, let me top up your drinks dear friends.
> 
> ¡Muchisimas gracias a tod@s, y relajaos, y disfrutad la fiesta!


 
Speedier,

I've had the lovely pleasure and honor of meeting Eduardo.  It's so nice to have the gang all here.

Is your dance card full?  If not, save a dance for me, please.

Tez


----------



## speedier

It will be my pleasure Tez, you're next after Janice, Kibramoa, Alexa, Fernita, Tesalia, Silvia, and Priss. 
Well, they were here first.  This party is getting better and better.
And the good thing is, it doesn't hurt them when I step on their toes!


----------



## UVA-Q

Bueeeno, tarde que llego, lo siento! Pues un poquitín más de queso para el festejado, y algo de beber para brindar. I'm always learning from you, dentro y fuera de este foro... Eres incansable!!!!
Muchos besos y abrazos!!!!


----------



## speedier

Jejeje, muchas gracias por tu amables palabras, pero la gente hablará querida Uvita.
Y el queso, y el vino – gracias, no tenías que haberte molestado, pero no puedo resistirme a brindar porque tiene muy buena pinta.
¡Salud Uvita!
Cheers everybloddy!
¿Te apatece bailar Uvita?


----------



## UVA-Q

Oh! Claro! I love dancing!!!! 
Besos!


----------



## speedier

*Cool!*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Congratulations Speedier!

2k already!... hope you keep on dancing with us!!

Regards,

Erasmo.


----------



## Tampiqueña

speedier said:


> It will be my pleasure Tez, you're next after *Janice, Kibramoa, Alexa, Fernita, Tesalia, Silvia, and Priss*.
> Well, they were here first. This party is getting better and better.
> And the good thing is, it doesn't hurt them when I step on their toes!


 
¿Ya me quedé sin bailar? 
Me voy a llorar un rato sentada en una silla


----------



## speedier

Erasmo - thanks very much for your kind words.  It's a pleasure that you could come and join the party, and I see that you have taken the opportunity to dance with Tampi, and I only hope that she will find it in her heart to forgive me for my tardiness.

Could I top up anyone's glass?  No sleeping at this party!

Dance Tampi?


----------



## Tampiqueña

speedier said:


> Dance Tampi?


 
 

Claro que quiero bailar contigo Speedy, mi respuesta es "Sí"


----------



## speedier

Oh querida Tampi, you don't know what it means to me. I've waited so long *to dance with you*


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Congratulations Nigel!

Keep those posts coming! 

Besitos...*


----------



## speedier

Cristina!  Just the person I was hoping would knock the door!

First things first, let me fix you a drink.  Nice gin and tonic suit you OK?

Or we have Cava, lots of different wines, and to eat, we have *montons of cheese.

And later, perhaps a dance, a chat, another of those besitos jejeje?

All the best, and thanks for dropping by.  Make yourself at home.  There are lots of people that you know here.

Now then, who else is empty?

*Well, I had to try a bit of Spanish, as I'm s'posed to be learning it.


----------



## Philippa

Hello Nigel,
I must break my superlazy habit of hardly posting in Congrats  to congratulate you on your 2k. It was so cool to find someone else reading 'El príncipe destronado' and who'd already asked all the tricky questions for me!!
Congratulations and hope you're still enjoying your special 2000 posts fiesta!
Saludos desde Reading (ya no en el Premiership )
Philippa


----------



## speedier

Hi Philippa,

Thanks for popping in.  It's lovely to see you, and yes, what a cracking book eh?

My wife and I are reading a sloppy love story at the moment (the Spanish equivalent of a Mills & Boon type novel) - we bought a few of them in a newsstand in Valladolid.  Much easier reading, and it's all pretty straight forward so no need to ask in the forum (sorely tempted by 100 years of solitude next).

But I'm forgetting my manners.  What can I offer you?  We have everything here, wine, spirits.  I know, how about a Baileys?  And perhaps a dance later?


----------



## Mirlo

Congratulations, 
and may you have many more......
Arriba...Andale...​ 
Mirlo​


----------



## speedier

Why thank you Mirlo!  I'm really pleased that you could make it! 

And guess what?  You've arrived just in time for the party games.  Now what should we play first?

But I feel very remiss.  It looks as though it's going to be a long night and I haven't even offered you a drink yet.  What would you like?

Arriba..... Andale... jejeje. 


Arriba... Andale


----------



## turi

I'm not going to keep you for long otherways we will be doing the work!!

All the best speedier, the few times I've coincided with you on a thread has been a learning experience.

All the very best!!

Juan


----------



## Mirlo

speedier said:


> Why thank you Mirlo! I'm really pleased that you could make it!
> 
> And guess what? You've arrived just in time for the party games. Now what should we play first?
> 
> But I feel very remiss. It looks as though it's going to be a long night and I haven't even offered you a drink yet. What would you like?
> 
> Arriba..... Andale... jejeje.
> 
> 
> Arriba... Andale


 
A Piña colada and a shot of Tequila.


----------



## speedier

Turrisa - Thank you so much for those kind words. The feeling is mutual.
I hope you aren't in too much of a rush to get away, there are still lots of drinks to be drunk!


Mirlo - Certainly, coming right up - pint glass OK?


----------

